# Done anything stupid lately in your BMW?



## ChrisAG (Nov 9, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> Exactly! I can't stand that woman. And it's not like she gives short little honks, she gives the long ones that actually end up annoying you


I think I can top that.

I was driving down a fairly narrow urban street, the kind with traffic lights every intersection, and was hitting every red light. As is my habit, I put the car in Neutral rather than leave it in first with my foot on the clutch. This results in about a one-second delay (or less) as the light turns green, while I depress the clutch and put it into First.

I began hearing a short "beep" behind me every time the light turned green. It didn't register at first, but after about four intersections I realized that the guy in a van behind me was impatient that I wasn't on the gas _precisely _as the light turned green. Shame on me.


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

ChrisAG said:


> I think I can top that.
> 
> I was driving down a fairly narrow urban street, the kind with traffic lights every intersection, and was hitting every red light. As is my habit, I put the car in Neutral rather than leave it in first with my foot on the clutch. This results in about a one-second delay (or less) as the light turns green, while I depress the clutch and put it into First.
> 
> I began hearing a short "beep" behind me every time the light turned green. It didn't register at first, but after about four intersections I realized that the guy in a van behind me was impatient that I wasn't on the gas _precisely _as the light turned green. Shame on me.


You should have stopped and pretended your car broke down. Then when he tries to get around, you gun it and fly by him.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Dromey (Nov 29, 2013)

Here's one.
First hour with my new E30. I'm driving home from the guy's house I bought it from. Keep in mind, I'd been driving my parents' 5 speed manual Accord up until this point, so I was very unfamiliar with the gear layout.
Anyways, the light turns green, and I accidentally put it in reverse instead of first.
I had terrified the car behind me, because he had nowhere to go. Luckily, I didn't hit him...


----------



## 2001740ilsport (Nov 24, 2013)

bighorns said:


> I see that Mullini and Keepittrill are with me in the 85%!


beautiful car you have there bud...love it!however my next beemer will be another 7 series,i love love my current 7


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

2001740ilsport said:


> beautiful car you have there bud...love it!however my next beemer will be another 7 series,i love love my current 7


Thanks! I can certainly appreciate the allure a 7 series has. I'm just enjoying the car that I couldn't afford when I was younger right now. :rofl:
I figure when I get bored with going fast all of the time, I'll settle into something more comfortable! :thumbup:


----------



## morbid_angel (Dec 1, 2013)

Just happened yesterday. I was first at a red light, empty street, some racy looking mazda with a crazy spoiler pulled up in the left lane. I got the gist that he wants to race. I am in brand new 550xi m sport. I was like ok, never back down from a challenge! So I started off lightly, not knowing what he is going to do, he jams it, I pick up as well, just leveled with him as if a cat is toying with a wounded bird. He then realizes that without his charger he won't be able to smoke me, so he suddenly drops speed and pulls in behind me and keeps driving real close. Lol as if trying to read what car I'm in


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

morbid_angel said:


> Just happened yesterday. I was first at a red light, empty street, some racy looking mazda with a crazy spoiler pulled up in the left lane. I got the gist that he wants to race. I am in brand new 550xi m sport. I was like ok, never back down from a challenge! So I started off lightly, not knowing what he is going to do, he jams it, I pick up as well, just leveled with him as if a cat is toying with a wounded bird. He then realizes that without his charger he won't be able to smoke me, so he suddenly drops speed and pulls in behind me and keeps driving real close. Lol as if trying to read what car I'm in


550is are no joke. They're quick.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> 550is are no joke. They're quick.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Even more potent if you slap a BMS stage 1 tune on then 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

07 E63650i said:


> Even more potent if you slap a BMS stage 1 tune on then
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


+1 there's a member here who runs VERY good numbers on the drag strip with his 550xi. Claims he can beat stock F10 M5s.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> +1 there's a member here who runs VERY good numbers on the drag strip with his 550xi. Claims he can beat stock F10 M5s.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Wouldn't that guy be badblack550xi?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

I would love to see how my JB4 335i would do against a 550! Win or lose, I don't care. I've only run Chargers, a lightly modded G35, a stock 335, a couple of Camrys, and chased a Challenger SRT8, but he wouldn't line up. Curious. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

bighorns said:


> I would love to see how my JB4 335i would do against a 550! Win or lose, I don't care. I've only run Chargers, a lightly modded G35, a stock 335, a couple of Camrys, and chased a Challenger SRT8, but he wouldn't line up. Curious.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


SRT8s are actually much slower than you think. A friend has one and he says it's slower than the 135i he used to have. (Stock for stock. He had an N54)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

07 E63650i said:


> Wouldn't that guy be badblack550xi?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Yep!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> SRT8s are actually much slower than you think. A friend has one and he says it's slower than the 135i he used to have. (Stock for stock. He had an N54)
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Poor power to weight ratio is why it's slow along with those crappy aerodynamics.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

Keepittrill said:


> SRT8s are actually much slower than you think. A friend has one and he says it's slower than the 135i he used to have. (Stock for stock. He had an N54)
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Interesting......Car & Driver has a test on one this month, comparing it against the Chevy SS....the SRT runs 12.6 in the quarter. :yikes:


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

Campfamily said:


> Interesting......Car & Driver has a test on one this month, comparing it against the Chevy SS....the SRT runs 12.6 in the quarter. :yikes:


Oh, no doubt it runs a quick quarter mile, I think it's just lacking in the 0-60, daily driver type speed due to it's weight.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 2001740ilsport (Nov 24, 2013)

07 E63650i said:


> Wouldn't that guy be badblack550xi?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


nice looking car bro!

how do you get a picture of your car down below like that every time you post?


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

2001740ilsport said:


> nice looking car bro!
> 
> how do you get a picture of your car down below like that every time you post?


Put the picture in your sig line on your user CP. Go to 'Settings and Options, Edit signature.'

And yes, SRT8's are slow compared to the other muscle cars, but for a DD high 12's is pretty quick.


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

2001740ilsport said:


> nice looking car bro!
> 
> how do you get a picture of your car down below like that every time you post?


Thank you!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

Taught a girl in a Camaro SS vert a lesson today. Very stupid of me.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> Taught a girl in a Camaro SS vert a lesson today. Very stupid of me.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Only stupid if you are in heavy traffic. 
I let a Scion FRS that looked heavily modified go the other day because he pulled such a dangerous move in heavy traffic to try to get ahead of us that I hoped by slowing down that he would calm down and be a little safer. I was trying to keep up without cutting in and out of traffic like he was, in hopes of getting enough clear freeway to do a pull, but by me trying to catch up, it only encouraged him to make risky lane changes that were endangering everyone around us. At that point I felt extremely stupid because I felt I had encouraged his bad behavior. :banghead:


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

bighorns said:


> Only stupid if you are in heavy traffic.
> I let a Scion FRS that looked heavily modified go the other day because he pulled such a dangerous move in heavy traffic to try to get ahead of us that I hoped by slowing down that he would calm down and be a little safer. I was trying to keep up without cutting in and out of traffic like he was, in hopes of getting enough clear freeway to do a pull, but by me trying to catch up, it only encouraged him to make risky lane changes that were endangering everyone around us. At that point I felt extremely stupid because I felt I had encouraged his bad behavior. :banghead:


Luckily it was a pretty empty road. I'm pretty sure DCT was the only reason I beat her as badly as I was able to.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

DCT and LSD would be really nice to have! 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

Was pulling out of a parking lot in Fort Stockton Texas with 1200 miles on the car and I definitely went out of the lot where I wasn't supposed to. It was a lot that abuts right on to the road with no barrier. An SUV would have no problem, however, my poor 5 series made an awful sound (maybe my mind made it sound worse than it was) and all I could think about was the low profile tires and the car sitting low. Absolutely no underbody damage at all and I am very thankful for that. Like my mind probably led me to believe it was worse just because it is a new car and I was trying to be so careful.

Now just waiting for that first door ding or rim rub...


----------



## iBeard (Dec 12, 2013)

LongIsland said:


> i know, it's such a shame when nothing happened to his car at all! i just could not have a police report and than him call insurance since im under my dads insurance and already made it go up a lot and i this went through insurance my dad would have probably killed me! lol. but seriously, the guy was parked illegally in a fire zone and i backed up and tapped him. he was also out of his car in the store so technically he was truly illegally parked! i told him i cannot go through insurance so i had to bribe him by telling him i will give him money. When i go see him on friday i'm going to say "hey listen, you were parked illegally in a fire zone so i shouldn't even have to pay you anything! there's no police report so i can be a dick and give you NOTHING, but i sure as hell am not going to give you $150 when i did no damage, here's $50, have a nice day! oh and i would like an order of fried rice with that too!"


Just because you get a police report doesn't mean you have to go through your insurance. If there was no damage you should have gotten a police report so he couldn't claim damages that do not exist.


----------

